# Solved: Problems with Boot up on Dell Optiplex



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Learning how to repair computers....each day a new adventure. Purchased this DELL OPTIPLEX SX260 Desktop computer for a few bucks. When I try and boot up...I get the following message:

Press F1 to Retry Boot
Press F2 to enter Setup

Computer has hard drive+memory installed. I tried changing keyboards but same result. Even tried using a USB keyboard...still no answer. Is there something in the setup file that needs to be alterted to get this unit to boot. I can access the setup by pressing F2 at start up...that's as far as I can get. Greatful for any ideas on getting this one up n runing.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the hard drive listed in the boot order?

Does the Hard drive have an OS on it?

Have you tried a live version of Linux?


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

The Hard drive is in the boot order. Hard drive has XP on it. Havent tried LINUX, not sure how to install..this computer does not have an installed CD/DVD.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

You can put a live version of Linux on a USB flash drive and run it from that with no need to install linux on the computers hard drive.

Have a look at Puppy its a very small light version of Linux.

I would also suggest you test the hard drive for errors. Use Western Digital Data Lifeguard for DOS if it's a Western Digital Drive. Or Use SeaTools for DOS if any other make.
Again these can be put onto a USB flash drive to be booted from if you do not have a cd/dvd drive.

I find Rufus is a great utility for creating bootable USB flash drives quickly and easily.

If you are regularly repairing computers or have plans to try to repair a few more.. You may want to download Ultimate Boot CD it has many diagnostic utilities and much more.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks....will give these a try and report back....big, big help!!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

has that HD been verified good? in short, have you ever seen this computer up and running?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This is also the normal screen to get when there is no operating system installed on the hard drive so all it may need is to have Windows or Linux installed.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

This machine has worked in the past...just turned on and suddenly getting this F1 problem. I took the hard drive out and it is ok. Still workin on that LINUX thingy..will get back to ya shortly. One last thing....How do I get the computer to boot from the USB drive? Wont do it on normal startup...is there a setting in the setup file that points to this?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

When you're booting up, as the Dell logo appears, press F2 to enter setup (BIOS).

When you're in the BIOS navagate to the Boot Order and put USB before the hard drive.

Save and exit the BIOS.

Restart your computer with the USB flash drive connected. (It's better to use a rear USB point, but normally front ports work just the same.)

--------------------------------

You should also be able to do a one off boot order change by pressing F12 as your booting. This brings up the Boot Menu which allows you to pick which device the computer boots from this time.

--------------------------------

More information can be found in the manual for you PC.

Manual can be found HERE. Scroll down to System Setup


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

When I press F2 to enter setup, the only two options for boot sequence are cd/rom (not installed) and hard disk drive c. No option for usb.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you have a USB flash drive plugged in when you entered your bios?

Have you tired F12?



> *USB Flash Device - Insert the key into a USB port and restart the computer. When F12 = Boot Menu appears in the upper-right corner of the screen,
> press <F12>. The BIOS detects the key and adds the USB key option to the boot menu.


You need a bootable USB flash drive plugged in to the computer.
Turn on the computer
Then either change the boot order in the BIOS or press F12 for a one time boot selection.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

OK...thanks for the help...was able to get to the USB BOOTABLE selection screen. What do I need to put on the USB drive to make it " bootable". I tried the RUFUS program mentioned above....but not sure how to use it,etc. Need some ideas on how to make the USB bootable..thanks again!!


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Insert the USB flash drive,
Back up any data on the drive you want to keep
Open Rufus
Select the USB flash drive under device (if it didnt automatically)
Select - GPT partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI computers
Select - FAT32
Leave cluster size as default
Enter any label for new volume - eg Linux live
Check quick format
Check create a bootable disk using: 
Select ISO image from drop down menu
Click on the icon to the right and select the Linux ISO file from its saved location (or which ever ISO you're trying to make bootable).
Check create extended label and icon files
Press Start

This will reformat your flash drive erasing all data on it (why you need to back in up)
It will then make the flash drive bootable.

Insert the flash drive into the problem PC and turn it on.
Press F12 to enter boot options and select boot from flash drive.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Downloaded RUFUS 1.4.3 to my USB drive...and ran. When I get to the selection screens..all the pull down windows are blank. When I try and pull down window to slect USB from Devices, GPT Partition,etc...the pull down arrow just shows blanks and cannot make any selection?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

topazbest said:


> Downloaded RUFUS 1.4.3 to my USB drive...and ran.


It will not be able to be run from the drive itself. 
You need to put Rufus on your computers Hard drive (It does not need to be installed just move it to your desktop)

Remember Rufus will delete all the content on the USB drive before it installs your ISO on it.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Followed the instructions.....was able to get the ISO on the USB drive,etc. I loaded the precise 5.7.1 ISO of Linux on to the usb drive after the rufus has completed. When I booted problem computer...I get this error:

SYSLINUX 4.07 EDD LOAD error-boot error.

Hope I am not wearing your patience on this....thanks again..

Ray


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Do a complete reformat of the drive (not a quick format) then run the installation process with Rufus again.

To do this with Windows -
Open My computer
Right click on the drive
Click on format..
Select the full capacity (should be default)
Select FAT32 as the file system
Select 4096 bytes as allocation unit size
UNCHECK quick format
Press start


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Did the complete format as you have suggested. When I ran RUFUS again I tried to change the setting to GBT PARTITIONS SCHEME as you have previously suggested. It gives the following error:

When using UEFI target type, only EFI boot is supported?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you have "MBR partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI computers" option available? if so use that.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Did the following....I did have the MBR partition scheme as an option and choose. When I tried to boot, I was able to select USB FLASH DRIVE,,,,but got the following error:

No boot device available.

I did note one odd thing...when I ran rufus, the first pull down window at top says CDROM : F drive. I tried to use the pull down window to see if USB drive was available but all are greyed out...just says CDROM under the first pull down. Not sure if this is helpful, just tossed it in to help solve the mystery.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

topazbest said:


> CDROM : F drive.


This is wrong.

Try using http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

Or a different flash drive if you have one.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Ran the link and did the install,,,used PRECISE ISO,etc. Was able to get to USB FLASH DRIVE DEVICE on boot device menu....But...........NO BOOT DEVICE AVAILABLE error message on start up.I tried 2 different USB FLASH drives of different sizes,etc. Still got same results.


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Try the USB on your working computer (see if you can boot linux on it). This will confirm if the USB is correctly formatted and the live version of linux is correctly installed on it.

If you're using a front USB port try one on the back of the computer.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

USB workable on working computer. I tested the USB ports in front and back..appear to be active since I can use a USB keyboard and it will beep when keys are pressed etc. Just about runnin out of options...getting even more grey hairs. If ya wanna toss in the towel I understand...I suppose I could pull the hard drive and reformat on another computer and try that if you think that would help it. I did run the IDE DRIVE DIAGNOSTICS option on boot device menu and DRIVE 0: FUJITSU passed. WHew.....


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Are you getting any diagnostic lights?
They are at the back of your PC

Or any beeps? (requires speakers)

-------------------------------------

The built in HDD diagnostics aren't very reliable.

Try putting SeaTools for DOS on the USB flash drive. Again use Rufus to make it bookable.

See if 
1. it will boot that
2. If the hard drive passes the test. (use the long test not the short one. It will take a while)

If it works post back say that it did and the result of the hard drive test.

-------------------------------------

If that didn't work

I would turn the system completely off and unplug the power socket.
Unplug mouse, keyboard, monitor and anything else connected.
Hold down the power button for 30 seconds
Remove the computer case
Remove the hard drive (Or just unplug it)
Unplug your floppy drive if you have one (both data and power cables)
Reseat the RAM modules (take them out and but them back again)
Remove the CMOS battery
Press the power button for 5 seconds
Replace the CMOS battery

Replace the cover etc (with the hard drive and floppy drive still removed) plug back in your USB flash drive, keyboard, monitor and power only and try booting into your flash drive.

Your manual can be found here: ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...desktop/optiplex-sx260_User's Guide_en-us.pdf
It should help with the disassembly if you need it.

-------------------------------------

If that doesn't work

Get a bright touch and check every capacitor for bulging, leaking, or other similar signs of an issue. Check the pictures here: https://www.google.ca/search?q=faul...iMeOv2wX7m4DIDA&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=775


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks!!!!! Will take some time and walk through the above!!!!!


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

No problem, take your time and work through each step. 

Post back with your results.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Tried the SEA option. Got the same error upon boot....F! no bootable device,etc. It does make 2 short beeps right before you get this message. Will start on this dis- assembly and report back. Again..thanks for the patience!


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

OK, disassembled, re seated the ram, unplugged hard drive, pulled out the CMOS battery and put back in. Then put in the PUPPY system on flash drive , Pressed F2 and loaded the PRECISE PUPPY. Now looking at a screen with icons,etc. Date,home, all sorts of things. Looks like it is up in the Puppy type environment. Now, all I need to do is put Windows on it....THANKS FOR THE HELP......fantastic...learned a lot with YOUR help!!! Any last minute ideas,etc. Let me know....as I mentioned I need to get an older version of Windows on this computer to access some old tape drive info. Big tip of the hat for your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last and final question....would I be able to put Windows on the Flash, and then boot it to install.....?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Excellent news 

Installing Windows *from* a flash drive:
You can put an ISO of the Windows install CD/DVD on a flash drive and install Windows from it. 
Use ImgBurn to create an ISO from your Windows install CD/DVD
The Use Rufus to make the flash drive bootable
Run the installer directly from the flash drive and install Windows onto a hard drive.
(The installer then runs exactly the same as if it was running from the disk)
(You can also use the installer to run a Windows repair on the current version of XP on the hard drive)

Installing Windows *on* a flash drive or external hard drive:
This is more complicated than Linux and not recommend. Personally I've never gone/required to go to the effort of doing it and therefore can not provide you with assistance doing so if that is what you are looking to do. (So you will either need someone else to help you or rely on guides you can find).


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Great help...will follow through.....Apprecaite the time and effort you put into this....I am a happy camper today! I'll leave the thread open for awhile then mark as solved. Tip of the hat to ya ...sir!!!


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

No problem, let me know how you get on with installing Windows.

(btw forgot to mention, if you use ImgBurn when installing it select custom installation so you can de-select the extra bits it tries to install. If you don't it will change your home page and install unwanted extras.)


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Burned the Windows 98 CD with Imburn....when I ran RUFUS and pointed to the ISO created..I get this message.

This version of RUFUS only supports Bootable ISO's based on BOOTMGR/WINPE, ISOLINUX or EFI. This ISO does not appear to use either.

Comment?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

For Windows 98 you would need to make a DOS bootable flash drive and add all the content from the Windows 98 install disk to the flash drive. You would then need to boot into DOS and input the commands to run the installer for 98 from the USB drive to the hard drive. A lot less user friendly then modern operating systems.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

OK...got a dos bootable USB with Rufus. I put the entire Windows 98 CD on the flash drive. I cannot install from the USB because the computer does not recognize the Hard drive. Went to BIOS window and it is not there either. I rechecked the cables, and re connected,etc. I then went to DELL and downloaded BIOS and re ran from the USB, then re booted...still no recognition of hard drive. If I get this hard drive recognized....we're home FREE....
Comments?


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

If your hard drive is not being recognised there's a good chance it has failed (and may have been a causing factor in the issues you where having).

You can try unplugging and replugging it in (double checking both ends of the data cable), a different data &/or power cable, plugging it into a different computer internally or externally via a caddy, try a different hard drive if you have one.


----------



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Got to be the hard drive.....I have an external USB reader, pulled the Hard drive, hooked up to reader....2 computers would not even recognize or read the Hard drive. Thanks for the help....will leave open if you think of any last thoughts..and thank you again for the time.


----------

